# Dell Notebook per Reseller?



## Hatuja (18. April 2009)

Ich habe vor mir ein E4300 Notebook von Dell zu kaufen. Im Dell- Konfigurator würde mich das Book in meiner Wunschkonfiguration ca 1600€ kosten. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass es auch Dell-Reseller gibt, z.B. lite-com.de. Es gibt zwar keinen Konfigurator wie bei Dell, aber sie bieten es an, dass man bei der Bestellung seine Wunschkonfiguration mit angeben kann, was mich dann insgesamt nur 1377€ kosten würde. Beides mit 3 Jahren Dell- Support. Wie können die das einfach mal so 200€ günstiger anbieten?

Hat schon jemand mit so einem Reseller Erfahrung?
Kann man ohne bedenke bestellen?

(Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Dell Latitude E4300??)


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2009)

also, evlt. erfolgt die lieferung rel. spät, wo so eine technik eh schon billiger wäre, oder die 200€ rabatt wären auch für dich drin, wenn du am telefon mit dell "handelst"

ich würd einfach mal dell anrufen und sagen, dass du einen zwischenhändler kennst, der eine bestimmte konfig 200€ billiger anbietet, und was dell dazu sagt.


----------

